# Blue Ridge--little bit of Derby results



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

1) Cody Cut A Lean Grade -- Baker
4) Firemark's Prayer of Jabez - Nelson

Heard the first series was a tight hip pocket that ate up half the field. 

Congratulations to Chad & Lee. That's 6 Derby points for the exotic at 15 months old.  

Melanie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry don't know who got 3rd place ......but I do know who got 2nd place...My little girl Good Idea's Holy Cow (Elsie) run by Alan Pleasant and owned by Ken Neil and Brenda Little
________
MICHIGAN MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Brenda,

Congratulations!!! I went to Blue Ridge today to drop off my new pup. Hope Alan likes her. I know I do.

Vikki


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good for you Chad* That's the derby list right?

Congratulations to all the other RTF'ers who placed. I wonder if the derby will be an RTF sweep?


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to Mike Post--an RTFer--and his dog Rocky--they got a Reserve Jam at Blue Ridge. This is Mike's first Derby dog and he's off to a great start. Heard the derby was a tough set of marks and Rocky was running against a very competitive field.

Pat F.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*Blue Ridge*

Thanks Melanine and Howard  
That was a great set of derby marks setup by Lee Watson and Dick Cook.
Brenda your pup is a great marker!
This trial made GRADY make the Derby List at 14 points with 6 months to go until his second birthday. We are on cloud 9, winning the Q last weekend and making the derby list this weekend. It all goes to his trainer Jim Van Engen, not only one of the best young dog trainers in the sport but the most honest, hardest working trainers in the sport.
CB


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Chad congrats on your win in the derby and thank you for compliment on Elsie's Marking ....we are really excited about her!! As I am sure you are with your pup!! I think I saw that you are going to be at Down East next weekend and if that is right Kenny and I both look forward to meeting you. Keep up the good work with your pup!!!
________
Extreme q vaporizer


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

You both have young exciting dogs, I cant wait to see you all go head to head next week, I gave Bob Willow the win at Shrewsbury with Striker and competed against Hugh Arthur's dogs at Flat River and PRTA, there will be a really good derby field at DEHRC, it should be exciting to see who comes out on top. Lots of dogs in the field on the list, and lots who have already won. My youngster is not enough dog for you all.


----------



## DeltaMon (Mar 8, 2005)

*Congrats Chad*

Congrats Chad! 
I knew when I left you were looking good, good luck to you, Cody, your Wife and that new 2 legged fella comen along! (thats gona eat up all your doggie time and money) hehehee 
Denny (the Chessie Guy) :twisted:


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Congrats!!*

Way to go Cody and Chad!  I am tickled to death for both of you! That is wonderful news. QAA and on the derby list and still a long time until 2 years old. What a wonderful team you guys are!!


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*Chad*

Congrats Chad ! I heard you ran a very good trial. My Fluffy (Golden) can't seem to beat you. Take care.

Lee Nelson


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> *I* _gave_ Bob Willow the win at Shrewsbury with Striker......


I'm always interested to hear judges use the term "I gave...." when it comes to any placement, especially a win, at a field trial..... :roll: 

If the testing was true to what it takes to win a Derby these days, I'm reasonably sure that Bob Willow *earned* the win at the Shrewsbury River FT. He wasn't "given" _anything_.

Secondly, it usually takes *two* judges to determine placements and jams.....especially when your co-judge for that Derby now has at least 8 All-Age judging assignments and 8 minor stake assignments against your 4 minor stake assignments, not to mention years of experience as a handler and trainer. 

Just keeping things in perspective regards,

kg


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Your right he *earned* the win.

Having a good morning? I did not know my vernacular would be a peeve of yours. George and I had a wonderful field to work with and Bob and Striker really shined bright.

It must be Monday when you nit-pick a compliment to Chad and Brenda.

As far as your personal comments about my judging experience, so what? Everyone gets their start somewhere and each judge has an equal opinion and voice in the trial regardless of experience. George was a great guy to judge with and I am sure the field benefited from his expertise. I think quality of judging comes from the experiences you gain in training your own dogs, being reasonable with handlers and humble. You should know me personally before you write a comment like that. I see you?re in the Southeast, hopefully well run into each other sometime and train together.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats to Chad, Brenda & Lee! You guys all have super nice dogs, really good markers. My Thug went out in the first series  but we stayed to watch all the derby. Elsie and Cody and Jay are all outstanding dogs.

And a BIGG congratulations to Mike Boulais and his PD pup Biggs; they made it to the final series and were having a really nice trial. Unfortunately when Biggs was on his way to the last bird on the 4th series, a big water double, he heard someone's green monster whistle and stopped at the edge of the water--just bad luck for Mike & Biggs, FT newcomers.

More congrats to George Francis and Jake, they WON the am and got a 4th in the open  Betsy Madden called me on my cell last night when I was driving home from the ACC National Specialty Show, so that's the only results I have from the big guys (they were partying and it wasn't a very good cell connection!)


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats George!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Having a good morning?


It's goin' okay so far...thanks for asking.



> I did not know my vernacular would be a peeve of yours. George and I had a wonderful field to work with and Bob and Striker really shined bright.


My only "peeve" in this scenario, and it _is_ a pet one, is when judges sound a bit too proud of themselves for what they volunteer to do. Now, if you had said "George and I" to start with, something along the lines of "The blue ribbon at the Derby George and I judged was *won* by....," I'd have scarcely noticed the post in the first place. 



> It must be Monday when you nit-pick a compliment to Chad and Brenda.


I said nothing about the compliment. Where did I nit-pick a compliment? You sure are working hard to defend such an innocent statement..... 



> As far as your personal comments about my judging experience, so what?


Most clubs that want to help perpetuate the future of the sport do so by asking folks with the kind of desire you have, who simply lack experience, to judge with folks like George Francis so that they can improve their skills and therefore become more capable judges themselves. Someday, perhaps you'll be in the position to do for someone else what George did for you.



> Everyone gets their start somewhere and each judge has an equal opinion and voice in the trial regardless of experience.


Yes, they do....and they're always in pairs by _design_.



> George was a great guy to judge with and I am sure the field benefited from his expertise. I think quality of judging comes from the experiences you gain in training your own dogs, being reasonable with handlers and *humble*.


And I agree with you. It's the use of the personal pronoun "I" followed by the word "gave" that implies that not only was the ribbon _yours_ to give, that it was given _only_ by you. Hey, _I_ didn't write it.....don't blame me.... 



> You should know me personally before you write a comment like that.


Perhaps you should think about how your words are presented before you hit the "submit" button.



> I see you?re in the Southeast, hopefully well run into each other sometime and train together.


I think we'd probably have more fun judging together! :wink: !

kg


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

We can judge together anytime , I'll bring my thick skin 8) and you bring your Little Brown book 8th edition :idea: .


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Won't need it....you got my point....

kg


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*congrats*

Congrats also to Dave Jensen:

Won the Q with Rugar/Kelli Kane
2nd in the Q w/ Bunny (Lil's Mac's Black River Rabbit) Handled by owner Milly Welsh but trained by Dave.

Lee


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congrats to David J. and also to Kelli Kane and Milly.


----------



## Food Dude (Apr 11, 2005)

*Blue Ridge*

I was rather hoping to get a few more results from the field trial like what happened in theOpen and the Amateur, but lost my train of thought when reading Keith's disertation. (Very good point though!)

Keith, perhaps decaf is not all that it is cracked up to be.

Does anyone have the all-age results?
:roll:


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

> I was rather hoping to get a few more results from the field trial like what happened in theOpen and the Amateur


Pretty busy weekend, but I am home now and will fill you in as best I can.

Open: Land quad, very difficult. 24/84 called back (plus or mnus). Land blind was pretty straightforward, lost 4 dogs (?). Very difficult water blind, 11 dogs back to last series. Water triple, boat mark. One retired gun.
Lyn Dubose WON the Open, Lasal Banty 2nd, Greg McGee 3rd, George Francis 4th, and Ronnie Dixon got Reserve Jam (dunno about the rest).

Amateur started with a very difficult land triple, 2 retired guns with a punch bird up the middle at approximately 380 yards (?). 19/54 back. Land & water blind side by side, lost 12 of 19. 7 back for last series...George Francis WON with Jake. Marvin Blount 2nd, Mac Dubose 3rd, Marvin 4th (I think....sorry I was at the OPEN all weekend). Results should be up on entry express shortly.

Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Evereyone forgot to mention a jam for Tripp in the Q. Tripp is trained by David Jensen and owned and handled by Milly Welsh


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*results*

The results are posted on Entry Express.

Lee


----------



## David Mc (Apr 30, 2005)

Trying to get in touch with Chad Baker if you read this please email me .
thanks David,


----------

